# Partial Scheduled for Nov 29



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

I am pretty new, but I have a Partial Thyroidectomy removal scheduled for Nov. 29th at 7:30am. They are going to keep me overnight so pathology can look at the right lobe. If cancer is confirmed, they will go back in at 3pm on the 30th to remove the left. If not, I go home and keep part of it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

french2s said:


> I am pretty new, but I have a Partial Thyroidectomy removal scheduled for Nov. 29th at 7:30am. They are going to keep me overnight so pathology can look at the right lobe. If cancer is confirmed, they will go back in at 3pm on the 30th to remove the left. If not, I go home and keep part of it.


Welcome to the board and I am sorry for the reason you are here. But, glad you are! We had sooooooooooooo many who are having surgery and have cancer. Tch!!

What brought this about? Did you have suspicious FNA (fine needle aspiration) or ultra-sound?

How do you feel?


----------



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

This is why the PT

US results:
Right lobe measures 5.6 x 1.7 x 2.5 cm. There is a heterogeneous, predominantly solid nodule in inferior pole measuring 3.1 x 1.5 x 2.5 cm. There is an add'l <5 mm nodule present.

Left Lobe: Measures 5.7 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm. Scattered tiny nodules in left lobe measuring 3mm or less.

Had an FNA on 10/14: Final diagnosis - colloid, histiocytes and thyroid folliculart cells in microfollicular groups suspicious for follicular neoplasm.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think your surgeon has a great plan - keeping you overnight with the possibility of surgery the very next day. Some of us had to go back 1 to 3 weeks later for a completion thyroidectomy. Not the best, in my opinion.

Do keep us posted, and welcome!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Best wishes to you for your surgery.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Good luck to you. I have a partial thyroidectomy scheduled for noon today. I wish it was earlier in the morning so I dont have so much time to sit and dwell on it. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck. I too am going in for pt, maybe tt on December 1st. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Good luck! Just had mine yesterday.


----------

